# Korean Cut on Secret



## Lacie's Mom

I know that the Korean Cut would look darling on Secret, but I haven't done it for a couple of reasons.

First, her skin is very dark -- lots and lots of cow spots -- great pigment and if I cut her really, really short on the body, I know that the cow spots will show through.

Second, I would have to let her ears grow long again and I think she looks so cute with her shorter ears.

The Korean Cut isn't mean for all of our fluffs, imho. For example, I don't believe that it would be flattering to Tilly at all and might be OK on Lacie, but not adorable.

Have any of you done the Korean Cut and how short did you take the body?


----------



## michellerobison

I did the Korean cut and did the hair about an inch on the body. I started out with the body hair a little longer, maybe two inches,but later shaved them shorter,to an inch. This last time I did half inch to se how it would look...I left the legs ,tail, hair on head on the girls long for piggies ... Rylees little noggin ,I shaves short so he'd look more like a boy...
I think the little cow spots would be cute... Mine only have a couple cow spots and they're really small. Secret would look even tinier in a Korean cut.


----------



## SicilianRose

I think Secret would look so cute in any cut she sports.:wub: Miss Daisy has the same dark cow like spots on her body. The shortest I have ever cut her coat was a 1/2 an inch and they did not show through too much but she has a thick coat.

I believe Des has her maltese in a Korean cut.....


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I'm working toward that cut with Jamie. She has a lot of pigmentation on her skin, but has an absolutely beautiful coat that lays down real flat and covers the spots, so I leave her hair a bit longer than the rest of them. Looks fine to me. Now I don't have her heck and head cut quite like I want it, but we're getting there. The rest of them, well Frankie's face still looks the same, I've always thought he looks just like Cosy, his body is very short and grows like a weed. I'd never do the Korean cut on him. I might on Kelsey, but he looks pretty good the way he is. Tanner, well Tanner is Tanner... what can I say!


----------



## jmm

If you use a 3 or a 4 it shouldn't be to see through.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I normally hand scissor Secret because her coat doesn't look great when I use a blade on it. If I do blade it, I use a 3F and then hand scissor to blend. 

I think the Korean cuts use a 7F on the body and some even use a 10 blade. The legs, tail, ears are left long, but the body is extremely short and that's why I'm so concerned about the cow spots showing through. Of course the face is also cut very short on the sides (probably a 7F or at least a 5F and hand scissoring) and then the crystanumum is scissored.

Look at how short the hair on the neck is in these pictures. This is the cut I think would look cute on Secret.


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> I normally hand scissor Secret because her coat doesn't look great when I use a blade on it. If I do blade it, I use a 3F and then hand scissor to blend.
> 
> I think the Korean cuts use a 7F on the body and some even use a 10 blade. The legs, tail, ears are left long, but the body is extremely short and that's why I'm so concerned about the cow spots showing through. Of course the face is also cut very short on the sides (probably a 7F or at least a 5F and hand scissoring) and then the crystanumum is scissored.
> 
> Look at how short the hair on the neck is in these pictures. This is the cut I think would look cute on Secret.


I did Rylee and Bitsy this short on the body and they look sooo tiny,plus it gives a longer time between hair cuts...The few cow spots they have don't show unless they get wet for bath time...


----------



## edelweiss

Lynn, I like the pup cut at the top of the first pic. The other pups ears look scraggly to me. JMHO. I don't like the way the ears on the 2nd pic are tied up w/a band---it would seem uncomfortable to me? 
I think some of the pups who have a longer face look more like a cocker w/the long ears---again JMHO.
Secret is tiny, has a short muzzle and could, no doubt, carry off this look well. It is a cut that would demand discipline in terms of care. It would emphasize her size which is an asset in this cut. Sometimes too much hair on a small dog is overwhelming to the eye. I think proportion is always the key. 
I, for one, also don't like the poodle tuft look---it isn't classic enough for me. But then I am *totally* classic in my tastes. I can accept it and even appreciate it for others.


----------



## michellerobison

The bottom cut is cute except for the funky puffies on the feet...and the bald belly... I kinda like a fuzzy belly....
Secret will be totally cute in this cut...
Don't care much for the one with the banded hair, kinda reminds me of chinese foot binding.

I know since mine have been clipped, maintenance and bathies are easy .I have to bathe them less often since all the stuff that got into their fur doesn't stick now. Easy to give a little spot cleaning... a lot less "hitch hikers" too.


----------



## Zsa Zsa's Mom

Hi!

When I fell in love with the maltese, it was because I saw a beautiful Korean cut girl with long pig tails, short body, fluffy legs and the cutest doll face ever! My girl Zsa Zsa is just little over a year old, and I've been cutting her (myself, after not being all too satisfied with a groomer who claimed she could do it, but that's a whole different story).
I'm gonna try and upload a photo, I hope it'll work out.

I used an Andis clipper with a 7F blade on her body (I had watched both the groomer and two very talented ladies on YouTube, who groom their shih-tzu's at home in the same style on the body that I wanted (if anyone wants me to, I can post my YouTube playlist for grooming). I went all the way on her neck, right under her chin and up to her ears plus a little on the space between her ears and eyes. Left the legs, tail, ears long. Did the paws, top of the head and face with scissors.

Since this picture was taken, I have found an UH-mazing russian groomer named Irina Smirnova (google her name + groomer and you'll find her Facebook), her work on yorkies and malteses totally blew me away and I could study the style a little closer.

the important thing, in order to get the look, is to look at the lines and the geometry of the cut, it's almost completely straight and very close to the eyes on the sides, then the hair under the jaw is cut very short and the snout hair is cut in the same line as the sides, rounded off in a U-shape to meet the chin. The hair between the eyes are cut short unless you have it in a top knot, the hair on top of the nose is either brushed straight to the sides but if you want to avoid it constantly sticking into their eyes, you cut it in a straight angle across.
The hair on top of the head should be smoothly rounded, almost like a dome.

I am no way near my goals when it comes to achieving this look, but for my very first cut with the clippers, and I could've definitely gone closer on the sides on the eyes and shorter on the chin, but overall, I'm satisfied.

Also, if you have Instagram, search for the hashtag maltese, there are sooo many Korean maltese owners who use it and upload their pictures!

For me, I love this look because their little bodies become more defined, as with their neck, and they become so elegant! =)

Edit: I forgot to mention that Zsa Zsa has a few darker spots too on her body but with the 7F, you could hardly notice it, had I gone with the 10 blade, they would definitely show. Also, if you've never pettet a maltese with freshly trimmed hair, it's like the softest velvet-haired newborn bunny! ^_^


----------



## Yogi's Mom

You Babies ARe So Cute I Love The Pic All Lined Up On The Steps--How Did You Ever Do That--Loved it!


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*Beautiful Cut!*

*ZsaZsa Is Adorable And That Cut Is Perfect. I Love It.*
*I Have A Boy,And So Enjoy All This Hair Cut Stuff. Pa Has Nothing Like The Groomer salons i read about here. Just Old Timers!*

*I Might Try To Learn Myself.*


----------

